# 400 day clock identifying brand and model



## skimrok

Hi gang I'm wondering if anybody can identify this logo and number please?










Is the number a batch number or model no?

I got 3 broken clocks I purchased to fix and learn for 2018 clock has a broken suspension spring near the bottom end also a bottom block missing


----------



## skimrok

More pics to help





































it has this style top block










I may be wrong but is the logo kieninger & obergfell?


----------



## rationaltime

As you say the trademark on the movement appears to be
Kundo - Kieninger & Obergfell








Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## skimrok

Thank you ;-)


----------



## John MS

Horlovar has some useful information about 400 day clocks online. They also sell parts and tools.

Horolovar Home Page


----------



## skimrok

^^^ Thank you ^^^


----------



## John MS

Lovely dial on that clock. Let us know how the project progresses.


----------



## skimrok

Will do and thanks for the heads up ;-) I got this today so I be a book worm for a few weeks ;-)










I got 2 out of the 3 clocks up and running, 1 is a grandmother clock seized movement and very dusty so a clean and oil service needed with a new spring on the chime hammer but it's running now and the other is vienna style the movement was caked in oil dirt and unloved and the gong was broken, need to do some bits on the exterior woodwork slightly but once completed I upload pics of them so you can see what I've done, but these 400 day clocks are new to me so I want to be pre prepared before going in to it because I know they are delicate, yeah the dial on the 400 is nice

I report back once all completed


----------



## skimrok

400 day now completed I'm so glad I got the book I learnt lots on this clock which differs on most mechanical clocks enjoy some pics, I wish I did more pics but enjoy


----------



## skimrok

Short video


----------



## skimrok

Now starting to regulate the movement and put rubber surround on the bottom of the glass dome


----------



## rationaltime

Thank you for the photos.

The rubber gasket looks like it keeps the glass from resting in the groove.
Do you worry that the dome might get bumped and tip to the side?


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## skimrok

Thank you  the rubber has groove in the centre so the glassdome sit into it and not on top it can't come out if knocked also it's in the base groove ,here is pic and video


----------

